# I need help creating my fursona!!



## Kukio (Jun 25, 2011)

Please help me im new to the forums and new to taking the furry [lifestyle?] to heart. Im broke so i cant hire any pros to draw my fursona! Any recommendations or anyone willing to draw him for free I would appreciate it!


----------



## Gavrill (Jun 25, 2011)

LURK

also no it is not a lifestyle *whap*

But you can ask for free at in the art exchange, just be sure to have a good description and not something like "a black wold with red markings" or something 

also your avatar is not art for or by you jussayin


----------



## Ley (Jun 25, 2011)

you don't need other people to create something that is supposed to represent yourself.


----------



## Kukio (Jun 25, 2011)

Ley said:


> you don't need other people to create something that is supposed to represent yourself.


 
I am a terrible artist when it comes to animals or human-like animals 



I know its not mine I am not saying its mine and im sorry for wrong terms again im new to it all


----------



## Ley (Jun 25, 2011)

Kukio said:


> I know its not mine I am not saying its mine and im sorry for wrong terms again im new to it all


 
There's a small button on the bottom right of your box called the reply with quote button. You click that, and you can reply to the person without the convo getting confused. As for your sona? You don't need an artist. Use your words and create an online representation of yourself. What animal is your favorite? Start from there. Give the character a history, likes, dislikes, personality.. stuff like that. Don't come back for this stuff for people to draw it until you have.


----------



## Aaros (Jun 25, 2011)

My advice:
a. Make sure you're posting threads in the right forums. This isn't the place for free art.
b. Working on grammar and punctuation will definitely help your posts to be more well-received.
c. Your original post asking for advice is incredibly vague. I don't even know whether you want help designing or just drawing your fursona, what the fursona is, etc. Context helps. Try to include a bit more info in your posts.
d. Figuring out and creating a fursona is something you should definitely do for yourself. I suppose I can see getting advice on the aesthetics of your character or asking for it to be drawn, but if looking for help with coming up with a fursona, you are making a mistake in my humble opinion and you should do this for yourself.


----------



## Jesie (Jun 25, 2011)

FUCK THAT, JUST MAKE YOURSELF A WOLF-oops he already did that.


----------



## Kukio (Jun 25, 2011)

I reposted in the art exchange, and again i am a terrible artist otherwise yeah I'd be doing it myself


----------



## Aaros (Jun 25, 2011)

Kukio said:


> I reposted in the art exchange, and again i am a terrible artist otherwise yeah I'd be doing it myself


 
You don't have to be an artist to design your fursona. My first fursona - several years ago - was one I had for months before having it drawn, because I wasn't an artist back then, and while art would have been nice I could do fine by simply using words to describe it. You can definitely design a fursona in your own mind and tell others what it's like by description if you want to, rather than letting someone else do the personal work of designing it just because they're an artist.


----------



## Kukio (Jun 25, 2011)

The design of Argos is in my head -_-. I just cant DRAW him.


----------



## Ley (Jun 25, 2011)

Kukio said:


> The design of Argos is in my head -_-. I just cant DRAW him.


 
DON'T DRAW HIM, WRITE HIM. 

AND THEN FIND SOMEONE TO DRAW.


----------



## Smelge (Jun 25, 2011)

I decided to take pity on you and draw you something.







Introducing Kukio, the Wolfblob.

He has 4 flailing furry appendages (and a secret hidden 5th one, but only if he likes you). He sports a fine-ass ear-ring with anti-gravity properties that do not extend to Kukio, but only to the ring itself. Also, he has a notch out of his other ear because the ear-ring in that one had speed properties and escaped.

I accept cash, cheque or paypal.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Jun 25, 2011)

I want a wolf blob!

But yeah, OP. Do a detailed write up of your 'sona. If I was going to draw him, I'd want one before I touched it with a 10ft bargepole. It'll help give him depth, and it'll mean the overall picture you end up with is as close as possible to your imagination.


----------



## Unsilenced (Jun 25, 2011)

I was going to come into this thread and rant about dumbasses asking for other people to make them a fursona, but Smelge's suggestion is so awesome that I might forgive the OP if he uses that. :v


----------



## Kukio (Jun 26, 2011)

dude if your gonna be a troll about this then do it some where else. I'm not a bad person for not haveing a skill asshole

thanks for the advice ill just do that instead of asking for help.

And also since your not so observant his name is Argos -_-

Jesus christ man just SHUT UP u wanna troll do it somewhere else im just reaching out for help dipshit


----------



## Smelge (Jun 26, 2011)

Jesus. Use the quote button so we know who the hell you're responding to. And the edit button, so you don't multipost. Though apparently, I guess I'm an asshole for drawing your undefined Wolfblob, and not observant because I didn't know it was named after a chain of stores that sells budget crap.

Also, you're busy asking people to do everything for you. You want them to make a fursona and draw it for you. Have some bloody creativity, and if people don't do what you want, don't be all dickish about it. They don't have to help you, so fon't expect everyone to bend over backwards for you.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jun 26, 2011)

Kukio said:


> Jesus christ man just SHUT UP u wanna troll do it somewhere else im just reaching out for help dipshit


 
He was just joking around, it's not like he officially made you a wolfblob. It got some laughs from me.

Please use the edit button. It's rare that I see a quadruple post.


----------



## Smelge (Jun 26, 2011)

Commiecomrade said:


> He was just joking around, it's not like he officially made you a wolfblob. It got some laughs from me.
> 
> Please use the edit button. It's rare that I see a quadruple post.


 
You really expect someone with "FURRY PRIDE" as his sig to be reasonable? Aha.


----------



## Ley (Jun 26, 2011)

fff

dumb OP 

freakin' write your shit up

argos or whatever the fuck


----------



## Kukio (Jun 26, 2011)

l



Ley said:


> fff
> 
> dumb OP
> 
> ...


 what?


----------



## Ley (Jun 26, 2011)

Kukio said:


> what?


 
I'm sorry I was slightly fucked up last night.

Anyways, you don't need shit of your character drawn yet. WRITE HIM DOWN FROM YOUR HEAD.


----------



## Jesie (Jun 26, 2011)

SHUT UP AND ENJOY YOUR WOLF-BLOB SONA.



Deo will be so proud. :3


----------



## Smelge (Jun 26, 2011)

Kukio said:


> And also since your not so observant his name is Argos -_-


 





Introducing KukioARGOS, the Wolfblob.

He has 4 flailing furry appendages (and a secret hidden 5th one, but  only if he likes you). He sports a fine-ass ear-ring with anti-gravity  properties that do not extend to Kukio, but only to the ring itself.  Also, he has a notch out of his other ear because the ear-ring in that  one had speed properties and escaped. He specialises in cheap furnishings, jewelery and electronics that are guaranteed to break before you get to actually use them.

I accept cash, cheque or paypal.


----------



## BRN (Jun 26, 2011)

Smelge you are the best person


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 26, 2011)

Kukio said:


> taking the furry [lifestyle?]


 
You seriously just made me say "w-what?" irl.

I just... this is too easy to laugh at.


----------



## Heimdal (Jun 26, 2011)

That wolfblob is the coolest Fursona I've seen in a long time!


----------



## israfur (Jun 26, 2011)

This topic should be stickied for making me laugh so damn hard, thank you smelge<333


----------



## Smelge (Jun 26, 2011)

Ok, ok, ok. I see that the Wolfblob does not meet approval. So, I have gone back to the drawing board and thought long and hard about an amicable solution. I called in 15 of my friends, we had a brainstorming session with mescaline then went out and got drunk and murdered a prostitute.

Upshot is, your fursona is no longer anything as generic as a wolf.







You are now Argos the Foxtopus. Half fox, half octopus, all wet-fur smell. He has 8 thrashing limbs and lives in a kiwi fruit under the sea. He is permanently grumpy and always muttering about the damned council. He is allergic to Kiwi fruit. The local zoning authority refuses to grant him permission to park aan RV banana on the property, demolish the Kiwi and rebuild it as a tangerine.


----------



## israfur (Jun 26, 2011)

LMAO Keep going! if this is what booze does to you, you should get more! T.T <3 Is there a way to subscribe to topics here?


----------



## Kukio (Jun 27, 2011)

Smelge said:


> Introducing KukioARGOS, the Wolfblob.
> 
> He has 4 flailing furry appendages (and a secret hidden 5th one, but  only if he likes you). He sports a fine-ass ear-ring with anti-gravity  properties that do not extend to Kukio, but only to the ring itself.  Also, he has a notch out of his other ear because the ear-ring in that  one had speed properties and escaped. He specialises in cheap furnishings, jewelery and electronics that are guaranteed to break before you get to actually use them.
> 
> I accept cash, cheque or paypal.


 prick



Smelge said:


> Ok, ok, ok. I see that the Wolfblob does not meet approval. So, I have gone back to the drawing board and thought long and hard about an amicable solution. I called in 15 of my friends, we had a brainstorming session with mescaline then went out and got drunk and murdered a prostitute.
> 
> Upshot is, your fursona is no longer anything as generic as a wolf.
> 
> ...


 this isnt even a joke asswipe. I was being serious asking for help and you have just turned it into a joke. at leastI can be serious about a post so have a nice life in hell


----------



## Drakonman (Jun 27, 2011)

Smelge you're my new favourite person. You almost had me crying in laughter.


----------



## Heimdal (Jun 27, 2011)

Kukio said:


> this isnt even a joke asswipe. I was being serious asking for help and you have just turned it into a joke. at leastI can be serious about a post so have a nice life in hell


 
Yeah Smelge, have a nice life in hell! (?)


----------



## Arlo (Jun 27, 2011)

Smelge said:


> Introducing KukioARGOS, the Wolfblob.
> 
> He has 4 flailing furry appendages (and a secret hidden 5th one, but only if he likes you). He sports a fine-ass ear-ring with anti-gravity properties that do not extend to Kukio, but only to the ring itself. Also, he has a notch out of his other ear because the ear-ring in that one had speed properties and escaped. He specialises in cheap furnishings, jewelery and electronics that are guaranteed to break before you get to actually use them.
> 
> I accept cash, cheque or paypal.


 
I so want to see this made into a fursuit.....


----------



## Drakonman (Jun 27, 2011)

OH NOES! YOU MAKE INTERNET MAN ANGRY SMELGE. BETTWER WATCH UR BAK!


----------



## Smelge (Jun 27, 2011)

Kukio said:


> this isnt even a joke asswipe. I was being serious asking for help and you have just turned it into a joke. at leastI can be serious about a post so have a nice life in hell


 
Well that's nice.

You ask for help to create something that is supposed to be personal, you fail to give any information or specifics, yet you expect us to make exactly what you had in mind without giving away any clues, then you throw a hissy fit because I made you two viable fursonas based on your complete lack of information.

And incidentally, grow the fuck up. OH MY GOD CREATING AN ANIMAL PERSON DISGUISE IS SUPER SERIOUS CANNOT ENJOY MUST BE SERIOUS.


----------



## Onnes (Jun 27, 2011)

This thread makes me want a stuffed foxtopus.


----------



## Aden (Jun 27, 2011)

Kukio said:


> this isnt even a joke asswipe. I was being serious asking for help and you have just turned it into a joke. at leastI can be serious about a post so have a nice life in hell


 
Gonna have to ask you to tone it down. If you want to steer the thread away from this lighthearted fun, I suggest fleshing out your character with some specifics so others can take a shot at actually drawing what you specify. Right now we've got nothing to go on. Look at any of the threads in Fursona Personas - many don't have images, but describe the character just fine.

Glad you learned to use the quote button though.


----------



## Smelge (Jun 27, 2011)

I don't understand how Kukio objects to the Foxtopus. It has the main traits furries look for: Fox, fur, and tentacles. Just imagine what kind of hideous rape scenarios you could put that thing in.


----------



## Drakonman (Jun 27, 2011)

Smelge said:


> I don't understand how Kukio objects to the Foxtopus. It has the main traits furries look for: Fox, fur, and tentacles. *Just imagine what kind of hideous rape scenarios you could put that thing in*.


 
My new fursona! CALLED IT :V


----------



## Smelge (Jun 27, 2011)

Drakonman said:


> My new fursona! CALLED IT


 
Fuck that. I have a better idea. I've got several things like the Foxtopus lurking on my hard drive. People are always auctioning off characters, so why the hell can't I auction these guys off? All proceeds go to http://www.cheetah.org.uk/

Yes or no? Get a little good out of this clusterfuck of a thread.


----------



## Drakonman (Jun 27, 2011)

Ewww i hate cats. They are like bad trolls. but... Thinking.... thinking..... :V
If you want something real good to come out of this thread. Just cover the damn thing with bacon.


----------



## Smelge (Jun 27, 2011)

Heimdal said:


> Yeah Smelge, have a nice life in hell! (?)


 
I live within 45 minutes of Glasgow. I'm already techincally in one of the outer circles of it.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Jun 27, 2011)

Smelge said:


> I live within 45 minutes of Glasgow. I'm already techincally in one of the outer circles of it.


 
Haha! You think that's bad? I live in _Maryhill_.

I must have been _Hitler_ in a past life.


----------



## Drakonman (Jun 27, 2011)

You think that's bad? I live on Crystal Lake. I cant step out of my house without getting chased down by an asshole with a hockey mask and an oversized knife!


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Jun 27, 2011)

Jason Vorheese > Ned packs anyway.


----------



## Andy Nonimose (Jun 27, 2011)

ITT: An OP taking the net/his fetish too seriously on a forum that's a well known troll hive.

If you wanna be all serious and stuff, you should go hit F2F.


----------



## Aden (Jun 27, 2011)

Andy Nonimose said:


> ITT: An OP taking the net/his fetish too seriously on a forum that's a well known troll hive.


 
huh


----------



## Smelge (Jun 30, 2011)

Ok, ok, so now we know where we stand regarding your fursonas. So let's try this again.






You are now Argos, the Tentawolf. You have countless lower limbs, a bad attitude towards people giving you free art, and your right arm is a mechanic. You like long walks on the beach, stroking plankton and hanging around in the air ducts of girls schools.


----------



## VonRedwing (Jun 30, 2011)

How about this one??? I think I got the hair right this time!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Argos the Woof. He enjoys cross dressing, crying, yelling, and likes to paint targets on his chest. I am truly a fan of this one if I do say so myself.


----------



## Itzal (Jun 30, 2011)

Beautiful. Fits the OP perfectly


----------



## Billythe44th (Jul 1, 2011)

I want everybody in this thread to look at this and don't post until you finish reading.

http://www.cracked.com/blog/4-anger-management-tips-internet-could-really-use/


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jul 4, 2011)

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/thetruebluewolf/

That is the owner of the crimson wolf. If you want a character like him or want to rip off his character I would recommend asking him first.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 5, 2011)

Billythe44th said:


> I want everybody in this thread to look at this and don't post until you finish reading.
> 
> http://www.cracked.com/blog/4-anger-management-tips-internet-could-really-use/


 cracked is relevant to all internet things


----------



## Kukio (Jul 7, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> http://www.furaffinity.net/user/thetruebluewolf/
> 
> That is the owner of the crimson wolf. If you want a character like him or want to rip off his character I would recommend asking him first.


 
I changed the whole description of Argos that in no way takes off "Crimson Wolf" In any way.


----------

